# Sticky  Energy V-Mini-C 2-way Veritas center channel



## Reviews Bot

*Energy V-Mini-C 2-way Veritas center channel*

*Description:*
Don't let its size or its name fool you, Energy's Veritas V-Mini-C center channel speaker puts out crisp, clear vocals. From the smallest voice to the loudest alien shriek, from the softest note to the biggest tuba boom, you'll hear every detail through the two 4.5-inch kevlar woofers and a single 1-inch aluminum dome tweeter.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Energy*EAN*0629303300596*Item Height*10 inches*Item Length*7 inches*Item Width*17 inches*Label*Energy*Manufacturer*Energy*MPN*V-Mini-C Rosenut*Package Height*6.9 inches*Package Length*17 inches*Package Weight*10.4 pounds*Package Width*10.3 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*V-Mini-C Rosenut*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Energy*Studio*Energy*Title*Energy V-Mini-C 2-way Veritas center channel*UPC*629303300596*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303300596*Item Weight*12 pounds


----------

